# Anno 1404



## Soldat_Snakedoc (19. Juli 2009)

Huhu, 

ich spiel gerne anno 1404 ich finde das spiel einfach klasse, und da dachte ich mit ich mach thema auf wo jeder seine anno 1404 Stadt rein posten kann! am besten von anfang an und immer wieder mal was posten so sieht man den fortschritt euer Stadt! 

So fang ich mal an (ich spiel es noch nicht lange!^^ erst seit einer stunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (19. Juli 2009)

Huhu auch...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spiel selber gern Aufbauzeugs (neben dem sonst üblichen Gemetzel), aber das erste Anno hab ich damals nur kurz gezockt. Fands unpraktisch wegen dem Platzmangel auf den relativ kleinen Inseln... ich bau halt gern etwas "umfangreicher"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Haben sich die Spiele in dem Punkt seitdem gebessert? Dann würd ich mir 1404 sogar mal näher ansehen.


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. Juli 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> Huhu auch...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jep...im neuen anno hat man onmass platz und jede menge inseln...den platz und weitere inseln wirste auch aufjedenfall brauchen...umfangreich ist es auch durchaus...ich habe dadran eigentlich nichts zu meckern..trotzdem ...nach 10 stunden hatt ich keine motivation mehr das spiel weiterzuspielen...keine ahnung warum...ansich alles gut gemacht und ich bin niemand der jetzt ehr "ruhige" spiele ablehnt...aber mir fehlt irgendwie das gewisse etwas xD


----------



## Pymonte (19. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die 3 schönsten Screens meiner Stadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei es langsam echt eng wird auf der Insel^^


----------



## M_of_D (19. Juli 2009)

So hier mal mein kleines Städtchen: Weniger Schönheit dafür mehr Effektivität. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (19. Juli 2009)

Also ich habn kaiserdom und ne Sultansmoschee  ;D
Endlosspiel, keine Gegner und riesige INseln... is garnet so schwer ^^


----------



## PC-Flo (19. Juli 2009)

könnte mir bitte jemand erzählen was der Sinn bzw. die Mission bei Anno ist?


----------



## LoLTroll (19. Juli 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> könnte mir bitte jemand erzählen was der Sinn bzw. die Mission bei Anno ist?



Es gibt eine Kampange, deren Thema der Kreuzzug ist.

Und dann gibt es noch das so genannte Endlosspiel. Der Sinn darin ist es eigentlich nur seine Stadt zu bauen und sie zur kulturellen und Wirschaftlichen Blüte zu führen. 
Da ist Diplomatie und das Ausklügeln intelligenter Warenkreisläufe und Wirtschaftsbeziehungen oberste Pflicht.

Bei Anno spalten sich die Geister ein wenig. Die einen finden es stink langweilig und ich kenne andere die haben 10-20 Tage (richtige Zeit) vor dem PC gehangen und die Eisenproduktion verfeinert.

Aber trozdem hat Anno auf jeden Fall einen Platz in der Hall of Fame der Computerspiele verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (19. Juli 2009)

PC-Flo schrieb:


> könnte mir bitte jemand erzählen was der Sinn bzw. die Mission bei Anno ist?


Anno hat ungefähr dieselbe Mission wie Die Sims:
Es gibt keine wirkliche. Auch die Kampagne ist meist Insel besiedeln -> Stadt bauen -> Krise -> Krise bekämpfen -> Mission bestanden
Und das Endlosspiel ist halt ähnlich...du baust eine Stadt endlos aus und verfeinerst die Abläufe etc...wie du eben bei den Sims riesige Familien sich verbreiten lässt, mehrere Generationen durchspielst, Architekturen perfektionierst, Tagesabläufe aufeinander abstimmst etc ;D


----------



## PC-Flo (19. Juli 2009)

ah alles klar^^ werde mir das Spiel auch mal anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (19. Juli 2009)

oder einfach gesagt anno ist wie eine pflanze, du schaust ihr zu wie sie gross und stark wirt, und wie sie sich weiter entwickelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2009)

Ich fand den ersten Anno Teil früher immer etwas langweilig, wegen dem großen Wirtschaftlichen Aspekt.
Die Siedler fand ich irgendwie etwas spannender, obwohl sich das eigentlich kaum unterschieden hat.

Ist sicherlich ein bißchen was für Perfektionisten das Genre. ^^


----------



## Thront (19. Juli 2009)

das schlimme an diesem thread :


in dieser auflösung wäre anno für mich absolut unspielbar.. scheiß rechner..

und ihr fiesen menschen postet dauernd weiter wunderschöne screens...





ich hasse euch


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2009)

Thront schrieb:


> das schlimme an diesem thread :
> 
> in dieser auflösung wäre anno für mich absolut unspielbar.. scheiß rechner..
> 
> ...



Ich hab auchn schrottrechner, insofern biste nicht alleine. ^^


----------



## Tabuno (20. Juli 2009)

Ich hab mal eine Frage... Ich bau hier gerade Eisenerz ab und im kleinen Markthaus habe ich 40 Stück. Nur die Eisenschmelze macht nichts...? Warum macht die olle Schmelze denn nichts? Bin nen kleiner Annonoob aber sowas macht mich einfach nur irre...^^


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2009)

Ich weiss nicht wies in Anno 1404 ist, aber in den anderen Annos hatt ich das Selbe Problem wenn die Reichweite der Eisenschmelze sowohl ausserhalb der Eisenmine, als auch des Marktplatzes war, denn dann gabs keinen Warennachschub für die Eisenschmelze.


----------



## Ennia (20. Juli 2009)

Anno 1602 > all.


----------



## Tabuno (20. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht wies in Anno 1404 ist, aber in den anderen Annos hatt ich das Selbe Problem wenn die Reichweite der Eisenschmelze sowohl ausserhalb der Eisenmine, als auch des Marktplatzes war, denn dann gabs keinen Warennachschub für die Eisenschmelze.


Und wie kann ich das beheben? Wenn ich ein Markthaus aufstelle bringt es auch nichts.


----------



## Pymonte (20. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Und wie kann ich das beheben? Wenn ich ein Markthaus aufstelle bringt es auch nichts.



Ganz einfach: Man baut eine Warenhaus in der Nähe der Eisenminie, daneben einen Köhler, dann eine Schmelze und 2 Werkzeugfabriken... das liegt alles im Radius und funktioniert super. Man muss bei gewissen Produktionsstätten einfach mal schauen, was die für eine Reichweite haben. Z.B. reicht es nicht, wenn sie im Bereich eines Kontors liegen, da manche Gebäude wirklich nur einen kleinen Wirkradius haben (z.B. Schmelze), in diesem Bereich müssen also alle Ressourcen oder wenigstens ein Markthaus stehen.
Vor allem bei Klamottengebäuden ist das in Anno 4 der Fall, eine Gerberei muss schon so ca 12 Kästchen neben einem Kontor/Markthaus stehen, sonst kommen keine Waren zur Gerberei. Dabei ist es allerdings Ralle ob in der Nähe des Kontors auch die Salz und Lederproduktionsstätten sind.

Finds immer Schade, dass die NPCs ohne Verbindungen zwischen ihren Produktionsstätten bauen. Ist zwar effektiver, da weniger Platz für straßen drauf geht, allerdings siehts unästhetisch aus, wenn eine Insel mit Stadt von 3 autonomen Handelshäusern irgendwo ind er Pampa versorgt wird... und es dorthin nichtmal ne Straße gibt^^


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juli 2009)

Hab das Spiel gerade gekauft, installiert und nun vergeblich versucht zu registrieren - ich bin begeistert - was für ein riesen haufen Scheisse, heisst jetzt halt nicht SecuRom sondern Tagés, ganz großes Kino.


----------



## For-Free (20. Juli 2009)

Also die Grafik ist wirklich sehr schön. Ich war ein sehr großer Fan des aller ersten Anno, konnte mich danach aber irgentwie nichtmehr durchringen die weiteren Teile zu kaufen. Durch die sehr schöne neue Grafik und die Screens hier, bin ich aber wieder etwas auf den Trichter Anno gekommen.

Also was meint ihr, lohnt es sich das Spiel für 50€ zu kaufen? Langzeitmotivation usw da? Ich habe mir schon sehr lange kein Spiel mehr gekauft, weil ich es für die Länge der Spiele mit einem Preis von 50€ nicht einsehe. Ist das anders bei Anno? Wäre nett, für kleine/kurze Kommentare. Nein ich will den Thread nicht komplett vom Thema abweichen lassen, deswegen nur kurz bitte.


----------



## Hordlerkiller (20. Juli 2009)

ne frage werde es mir vieleicht hollen nette grafik der häuser und umgebund das is gut gelungen nur jetzt die frage werden 
auch andere länder versuchen mich zu attackiere wer net und bin absuluter anno anfänger ka von dem spiel nur halt das man da bauen kan und handeln kan sonst kein plan und mp gibts es den ??


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (20. Juli 2009)

Hordlerkiller schrieb:


> ne frage werde es mir vieleicht hollen nette grafik der häuser und umgebund das is gut gelungen nur jetzt die frage werden
> auch andere länder versuchen mich zu attackiere wer net und bin absuluter anno anfänger ka von dem spiel nur halt das man da bauen kan und handeln kan sonst kein plan und mp gibts es den ??




Jo wollte mich auch mal erkundigen wie das in Anno 1404 so ist.
Geht es hauptsächlich um die Wirtschaft und ums handeln oder hat man auch die Möglichkeit andere Spieler/Pc-Gegner anzugreifen?
Und wenn nein welches Strategiespiel würdet ihr empfehlen? ( Es sollte kein WW2 Spiel sein. Von der Zeit her eher Mittelalter oder so. )


----------



## Deathstyle (20. Juli 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Hab das Spiel gerade gekauft, installiert und nun vergeblich versucht zu registrieren - ich bin begeistert - was für ein riesen haufen Scheisse, heisst jetzt halt nicht SecuRom sondern Tagés, ganz großes Kino.



Scheinbar ist mein Problem vor exakt 18 Minuten bei noch anderen aufgetreten - der Registrierungsserver ist demnach wohl offline, ich gratuliere.


----------



## Potpotom (21. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Die 3 schönsten Screens meiner Stadt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wow... was für geile Bilder. 

Ich hatte damals Anno 1602 gedaddelt bis zum umfallen... werde mir jetzt wohl auch dieses holen, scheint echt richtig weiterentwickelt worden zu sein. Wow.


----------



## Pymonte (21. Juli 2009)

Habe hier noch 2 schöne, von meinem neuen Endlosspiel:

Mein neuer (diesmal relativ gerader Hafen)^^ Leider ist die Stadt dahinter echt krumm, da sie in einem Engpass gebaut werden musste und es viele Flüsse gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch ein Bild meiner Seeblockade für die Kosaren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (21. Juli 2009)

Oh man, die Grafik ist aber auch sowas von nett anzusehen. Ist das eine frei bewegliche Kameraführung oder ist für den Aufbau wieder eine stupide Draufsicht notwendig?


----------



## Pymonte (21. Juli 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Oh man, die Grafik ist aber auch sowas von nett anzusehen. Ist das eine frei bewegliche Kameraführung oder ist für den Aufbau wieder eine stupide Draufsicht notwendig?



du hast eine drehbara Kamera mit 5 Zoom Stufen (von fern bis nah), sowie das Fly Throu Tool, was man für tolle Screens benutzen kann (oder Machinimas)


----------



## Qonix (21. Juli 2009)

Ich bin ja eher der Siedlerspieler. Hab zwar auch mal Anno gezockt aber hat mich jezt nicht so gefesselt wie Siedler. Aber der neue Teil sieht ja mal echt geil aus.

Jetzt wo ich kein WoW mehr zocke merk ich erst was so alles neues auf dem Markt ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (21. Juli 2009)

Ich werd ja sowas von eifersüchtig wenn ich die Bilder hier seh. Das letzte Anno war ja schon absolut genial, das konnt ich sogar noch halbwegs auf meinem Laptop spielen. Aber das da sieht ja echt super aus. Leider dauerts noch ca 3-4 Monate bis ich meinen mittlerweile 8 jährigen PC ersetzen kann ^^.
Was mir am letzten Anno so gut gefallen hat war das Handelssystem, das endlich mal vernünftig funktioniert hat. Bei den ersten zwei Annos war das ja recht schrecklich. Entweder hatte der Computer nur Müll auf Lager (dafür tonnenweise) oder aber gar nichts, auf keinen Fall jedoch das, was man effektiv gebraucht hat. Und die fahrenden Händler waren halt sauteuer. Aber beim letzten Anno wurde ja diese Handelsbasis eingeführt oder was das war, wo man eigentlich so ziemlich alles einkaufen konnte. Das fand ich recht gut.


----------



## marion9394 (21. Juli 2009)

hm stimmt schon die neue grafik ist schon recht "fordernd", auf meinem neuen game-lappi läuft sie auch nur auf hoch... :-(

ich als anno anfänger finde das spiel allerdings recht schwer... (vielleicht fehlts mir da auch an der logik...)


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (21. Juli 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hm stimmt schon die neue grafik ist schon recht "fordernd", auf meinem neuen game-lappi läuft sie auch nur auf hoch... :-(



? von freund von mir spielt es auf sehr hoch mit einer Geforce 8800 GTS O.o und es lauf flüssig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (21. Juli 2009)

hmm also meiner hat folgende werte und es ruckelte in den sequenzen direkt am anfang (auf höchster qualli) schon ordentlich...

* Intel Core 2 Duo Prozessor mit 2x 2,16GHz
* NVDIA GeForce9650M GT mit 1024 MB VRAM
* 4096 MB Arbeitsspeicher


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (21. Juli 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hmm also meiner hat folgende werte und es ruckelte in den sequenzen direkt am anfang (auf höchster qualli) schon ordentlich...
> 
> * Intel Core 2 Duo Prozessor mit 2x 2,16GHz
> * NVDIA GeForce9650M GT mit 1024 MB VRAM
> * 4096 MB Arbeitsspeicher


komisch fallst du aa auch alles auf volle bulle gedreht hast macht das mal auf 4 das reicht locker ! ^^


----------



## Meriane (21. Juli 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hm stimmt schon die neue grafik ist schon recht "fordernd", auf meinem neuen game-lappi läuft sie auch nur auf hoch... :-(
> 
> ich als anno anfänger finde das spiel allerdings recht schwer... (vielleicht fehlts mir da auch an der logik...)



Hast du mit der Kampagne angefangen? Bin eigentlich auch anno Anfänger aber ich finde in der Kampagne wird alles gut erklärt


----------



## Tabuno (21. Juli 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Man baut eine Warenhaus in der Nähe der Eisenminie, daneben einen Köhler, dann eine Schmelze und 2 Werkzeugfabriken... das liegt alles im Radius und funktioniert super. Man muss bei gewissen Produktionsstätten einfach mal schauen, was die für eine Reichweite haben. Z.B. reicht es nicht, wenn sie im Bereich eines Kontors liegen, da manche Gebäude wirklich nur einen kleinen Wirkradius haben (z.B. Schmelze), in diesem Bereich müssen also alle Ressourcen oder wenigstens ein Markthaus stehen.


Dann könnt ich alles abreißen und neben die Eisenmine platzieren aber dann könnt ich kein Stein mehr abbauen. Oder hat das keinen Wirkradius? >.<


----------



## Potpotom (22. Juli 2009)

Habe mir gestern die Demo (1,8GB...puh) runtergeladen und muss sagen... wow, das macht seit langer langer Zeit wieder richtig Laune ein Aufbaustrategiespiel zu daddeln.

Schade das die Spielzeit der Demo so arg begrenzt ist.... hätte ruhig mehr wie 30 Minuten sein können. Jetzt muss ich nur noch schauen wo ich das Spiel online kaufen kann. Argh.


----------



## Sascha_BO (22. Juli 2009)

Mal ´ne Frage zwischendurch:
Kann ich eigentlich kleinere Inseln als reine Produktionsinseln anlegen, also ohne dort vorher eine platzwegnehmende Stadt draufsetzen zu müssen?
Scheinbar gibts bei ANNO ja keine Statistiken über Arbeitskräfte, Arbeitsverteilung nach Stand, Arbeitslose usw. , also scheint es im Prinzip egal, ob die Bewohner in der Nähe der Arbeit wohnen und ob überhaupt genug Arbeit für alle da ist. Ist es dann auch egal, ob sie auf einer anderen Insel wohnen? Kann Insel 1 also eine Wohninsel und Insel 2 eine Arbeitsinsel sein, oder muß auf separaten Inseln auch jeweils eigenes Arbeitsvolk leben?


----------



## Meriane (22. Juli 2009)

Ja das geht. Sowas wie Arbeitskräfte und Arbeitslose und so gibt es nicht. 
Aber du musst halt beachten dass Produktionsstätten viel Unterhalt kosten. Daher braucht man als Ausgleich wieder Häuser. Die kannst du aber halt auch auf einer anderen Insel errichten.


----------



## Sascha_BO (22. Juli 2009)

Dann muß ich mir ja praktisch nur um zwei Dinge Gedanken machen...
1. Auf der Hauptinsel -Stadtinsel- möglichst viele Wohnhäuser mit möglichst wenigen (um die Unterhaltskosten gering zu halten) öffentlichen Einrichtungen wie Kirche, Kneipe, Feuerwache usw. abzudecken.
2. Mit genügend Schiffen für ausreichend Nachschub der auf anderen Inseln (wenn Hauptinsel zu klein wird) produzierten Waren zu sorgen, damit mein Volk nicht stinkig wird.

Und ich Honk hab selbst auf kleinen Inseln ´n Städtchen gebaut weil ich dachte, daß es die feinen Herren wie in anderen Spielen bestimmt auch nicht zuuuu weit zur Arbeit haben wollen, wodurch so´ne kleine Insel natürich ratzfatz überfüllt ist und keinen Platz mehr für zusätzliches Gewerbe bietet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gut zu wissen, dann kann der zweite Versuch ja nur erfolgreicher enden.


----------



## Davatar (22. Juli 2009)

Tip: In den Anno-Spielen sind die Kampagnen meistens so aufgebaut, dass man das gesamte Spiel als Solches gezielt Schritt für Schritt lernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (22. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Tip: In den Anno-Spielen sind die Kampagnen meistens so aufgebaut, dass man das gesamte Spiel als Solches gezielt Schritt für Schritt lernt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Yo, so isses auch.
Einfach in den Missionen auf die nicht erfüllten Aufträge klicken und dann steht da genau was ihr wie von wo tun müsst, falls ihr es nicht eh selbst raus findet, ist zwar Komplex aber nicht schwierig.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Juli 2009)

Weiß jemand, was es bringt eine volle Punktzahl bei einer Mission in der Kampagne zu haben? Hatte eben 530/560. Hab wohl eine Aufgabe übersehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2009)

Sieht ja mal echt geil aus!
Hab noch nie Anno gespielt... Startet man da mit nem Schiff und sucht sich ne insel aus die dann bebaut wird, oda wie ist das?Ist es ein Spiel wo man, nur ein "endloses Spiel" hat, aber auf verschiedenen Inseln neu ansetzen kann?

Wenn ihr schön Antworten liefert werd ich das Taschengeld zusammen kramen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shrukan (23. Juli 2009)

Ich mags mir noch kaufen :>
aber! kein Geld.

So lange muss ich mit Anno 1701 auskommen ;>
Macht aber nach einer Weile kein Spass mehr, wenn man da alles 
super hinkriegt.


----------



## Kono (shat) (23. Juli 2009)

wobei mich diese adligen manchmal zum wahnsinn treiben. fressen die ihre bücher auf, oder wieso brauchen die so massenhaft?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. Juli 2009)

lol, ich hab gestern 2 Siedler Teile gefunden die ich zwar gekauft, aber wegen WoW nie gezockt habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also Anno 1404 muss erst noch warten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> lol, ich hab gestern 2 Siedler Teile gefunden die ich zwar gekauft, aber wegen WoW nie gezockt habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


siehste geht mir so mit der Gothic 3 "Erweiterung" und Spellforce 2


----------



## Kono (shat) (24. Juli 2009)

wobei, das geilste an anno ist eigentlich der satz, von dem sprecher "der mob ist drauf und dran ihre stadt in schutt und asche zu legen"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sascha_BO (24. Juli 2009)

*@ Qonix & LordofDemons*
Warum kauft ihr euch Spiele und legt sie erstmal Beiseite um einen alten Hut weiter zu zocken?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juli 2009)

Sascha_BO schrieb:


> *@ Qonix & LordofDemons*
> Warum kauft ihr euch Spiele und legt sie erstmal Beiseite um einen alten Hut weiter zu zocken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


damit ich sie habe


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (24. Juli 2009)

Qonix schrieb:


> lol, ich hab gestern 2 Siedler Teile gefunden die ich zwar gekauft, aber wegen WoW nie gezockt habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du willst mir sagen das du 2 spiele gekauft hast, die aber nie gespielt hast wegen Wow? O.o wie Süchtig muss man sein? 

da muss man sich ja schon sehr gedanken drüber machen!


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juli 2009)

Soldat_Snakedoc schrieb:


> du willst mir sagen das du 2 spiele gekauft hast, die aber nie gespielt hast wegen Wow? O.o wie Süchtig muss man sein?
> 
> da muss man sich ja schon sehr gedanken drüber machen!


ja man kannst auch übertreiben Soldat_Snakedoc


----------



## Bierzelthocker (24. Juli 2009)

Mich hats bislang überzeugt... bislang zwar erst ca 3 Stunden gezockt, aber wenn die Zeit wieder mehr zulässt sicher auch wieder ein Wochenendkiller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider kann ich keinen screen hochladen.... sitze auf der Arbeit fest -.-


----------



## M_of_D (27. Juli 2009)

Hab hier nochmal ein paar Screenshots : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (28. Juli 2009)

> ZITAT(Sascha_BO @ 24.07.2009, 09:43) *
> @ Qonix & LordofDemons
> Warum kauft ihr euch Spiele und legt sie erstmal Beiseite um einen alten Hut weiter zu zocken? wink.gif
> 
> damit ich sie habe



warum schlimm das mach ich auch! viele spiele machen einfach allein keinen spaß... fallout oder gta macht (find ich) nur mit pizza und gesellschaft spaß... für allein zb anno oder adventures... spiele hängen doch auch immer von der tagesform ab? mir wär zb grad nicht nach nem neuen wow addon, wenn eines käm tät ichs mir trotzdem holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Juli 2009)

Also ich war ja skeptisch, weil ich so garnicht der Typ für Strategie-/Aufbauspiele bin, aber Anno 1404 hat es mir echt angetan.
Spiele fleißig die Kampange und bin mit, erm ... 5-6 Spielstunden bei Nummer 5 glaube ich.


----------



## marion9394 (28. Juli 2009)

in der kampange bin ich leider da gescheitert als ich ums verrecken kein erz abbauen konnte ....

hab dann die endlos mission angefangen xD


----------



## Kono (shat) (29. Juli 2009)

Reflox schrieb:


> Sieht ja mal echt geil aus!
> Hab noch nie Anno gespielt... Startet man da mit nem Schiff und sucht sich ne insel aus die dann bebaut wird, oda wie ist das?Ist es ein Spiel wo man, nur ein "endloses Spiel" hat, aber auf verschiedenen Inseln neu ansetzen kann?


im endlosmodus kannst du dir das aussuchen, entweder durch ein kontor, was vom spiel festgelegt wird, mit einer armada, also 3 schiffe, usw. dazu kannst du dir karten aussuchen, musst dir nur die nummer merken, wenn dir eine gefällt. die karten kannst du erkunden oder als aufgedeckt anzeigen lassen. desweiteren kannst du dir computergegner (bis zu 3) aussuchen, oder weglassen. die korsaren kann man einstellen, die zerstören gern dein erbautes. je nach geschmack.
endlosspiel ist nur eine option, aber wohl die beliebteste
du kannst jederzeit neu anfangen


----------



## Tabuno (30. Juli 2009)

Kann man das irgendwie ausstellen wenn man auf Windows tabt das dann die automatische Pause angeht?


----------



## Kono (shat) (31. Juli 2009)

würd ich auch gern wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Juli 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Kann man das irgendwie ausstellen wenn man auf Windows tabt das dann die automatische Pause angeht?



Stell Fenstermodus an, klappt wunderbar bei mir, dann geht die Pause auch nicht an. (Wegen nebenbei chatten usw.)

Bei der Tastaturbelegung noch anstatt Pfeiltasten WASD für die Kamera und dann loszocken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. August 2009)

So habs mir auch besorgt hier mal meine Lieblingsscreenshots 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine kleine Orientstadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mein Haupthafen und die Stadt im Hintergrund (Ist in L-Form gebaut)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich gucke mal ob ich auch ein paar hübschere zusammenkriege...


----------

